# Do I have to renew my UK passport?



## shertiger (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi

I'm living in Australia with my family and we became citizens a few years ago. We have dual citizenship with the UK. We normally use our Australian passports when travelling as our UK passports have expired. My question is do we need to renew or UK passports to keep them "active" or can we renew in say 10-20 years if we have to. Do we lose anything by not renewing?

One of my daughters was born here in Australia so does not have a UK passport. Again should we apply for one now just so she has it or can she apply later in life if she wishes to work over there etc

Thanks in advance


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2012)

I would apply for your daughters passport now. You never know what will happen in the future, with her, you or the law and the passport is confirmation of her British Citizenship. 

You dont have to renew your British passports but entering the UK on your Australian ones would give you a visa not right to enter and live as you are not proving your citizenship at immigration. You might not be planning on staying in the UK that long but again, you never know! 

It is also helpful depending on what countries you are travelling to. Boarder visas, consular services etc.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

I presume also that if they travelled to the UK and then (for example) wanted to enter another country in Europe then they would need a Schengen visa... whereas with their UK passport they would be free to come and go as they please...

Regarding entering the UK on their Australian passport, presumably if they presented their UK passport (no matter how long ago it had expired) they could not be refused entry to the UK or have issues no matter how long they stay (I presume, but don't know, if there is a similar law to the one they have in the US)?


----------

